# kids Bee suit



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

Got the bees and my daughter is loving it (i wish i knew more about them to share with with, but were learning  However, see has not been stung yet. I would really like to get a kids bee suite. The one at the local bee guy is over a hundred dollars (wow).. Any ideas on a better source? Thanks


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

til you can find/afford one go to home depot/menards and get a paint suit ( the disposable one ,, made from paper ) a lot of beekeeps use them ..


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Go to Ebay and type in "Tyvek suit".

This is what I use. They are very cheap and when too dirty / get a hole in them you throw them away.

As cheap as what they are. Buy several to save on shipping.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I use Tyveks too and also have used non-insulated coveralls. Like what mechanics use. They work fine, don't have to be white at all...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Stay away from dark colors. Sometimes if the bees are in a foul mood, the dark colors seem to attract their attention.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We went the cheapest route we could think of. At the Good will store we bought Use heavey weight dress shirts to tuck in to our jeans. a pairofpig skin gloves for the hands and we are good to go.

 Al


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

We bought ours from Dadant. $60 + shipping not too bad. It is a very secure suit.

downhome


----------

